# Clearwire modem not working



## tituscook (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know if it is 'dying'?? Sporadic connections we thought were router, so that was just replaced w/WRT110 Linksys. Now the modem is just not picking up signal. Have had RSU-2510-FV for 4+ years and gotten 3-5 bars depending on time of year (tree growth).... signal. After finally opening the box on the new router and thinking we'd get all our problems settled it won't pick up a signal. No searching either. 

I have a quick green light 'flash' when connecting the power cord in a tiny hole near the cable and power port on the modem. For a time it eventually had all lights going solid... but was totally not finding a signal where it was laying on my desktop:sigh: 

Is there something I can check for? Repair, replace?? It is a weekend, so no reply 'at the office'.... and really have to do better than my Razor as a modem! 

My 'new business' sign up to the service was huge investment, but netted lower mo. costs, change in plan would mean contract at a much higher rate... so hoping this can be worked on!

Thanks!


----------

